
UMatrix Tutorial - n1000
https://www.electricmonk.nl/docs/umatrix_tutorial/umatrix_tutorial.html
======
bobbinsbob
I like the umatrix part of this guide as well:
[http://12bytes.org/tech/firefoxgecko-configuration-guide-
for...](http://12bytes.org/tech/firefoxgecko-configuration-guide-for-privacy-
and-performance-buffs#umatrix)

